# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  مشکل نصب کتابخانه numpy

## sepideh_aghel

من کتابخانه numpy  رو دانلود کردم ولی هیچ فایل نصبی ندارد کسی میدونه چطوری باید نصبش کنم

----------


## BobiFX

یه فایل exe هم داره. اگه اون رو دانلود منی کنی، خودش کار نصب رو انجام میده.
اگر فایل فشرده رو دانلود کردی، باید اون رو توی مسیر c:\pythonXX\lib\site-pakages باز کنی. یعنی یک فولدر به نام numpy در این فولدر خواهی داشت.
بعد برو توی فولدر numpy و دستور زیر رو اجرا کن.
c:\pythonXX\python.exe setup.py
البته میدونی که XX یعنی 27 یا 34 یا هر عدد که بسته به این که چه ورژنی از python روی دستگاهت نصب باشه.

خوش باشی،
بابک.

----------


## sepideh_aghel

ممنون از پاسخ تون ولی من دستورات رو اجرا کردم ولی خطا میده
C:\python27\lib\distutils\dist.py:267: UserWarning: Unknown distribution option: 'test_suite'
  warnings.warn(msg)
usage: setup.py [global_opts] cmd1 [cmd1_opts] [cmd2 [cmd2_opts] ...]
   or: setup.py --help [cmd1 cmd2 ...]
   or: setup.py --help-commands
   or: setup.py cmd --help

error: no commands supplied
PS C:\Python27\Lib\site-packages\numpy-1.9.2> python setup.py
Running from numpy source directory.
C:\Python27\lib\distutils\dist.py:267: UserWarning: Unknown distribution option: 'test_suite'
  warnings.warn(msg)
usage: setup.py [global_opts] cmd1 [cmd1_opts] [cmd2 [cmd2_opts] ...]
   or: setup.py --help [cmd1 cmd2 ...]
   or: setup.py --help-commands
   or: setup.py cmd --help

error: no commands supplied
اگر مسیر دانلود فایل exe  رو دارید میشه لطف کنید برام بذارید چون من هرچی گشتم پیدا نکردم

----------


## robin12

سلام 
ابتدا فایل pipeasyinstall را دانلود و روی آن دوبار کلیک کنید تا کامل نصب شود البته باید به اینترنت وصل باشید
بعد در cmd دستور pip install numpy را وارد کنید و اینتر کنید البته باز هم به اینترنت وصل باشید تا خود نرم افزار pip از اینترنت کتابخانه را گرفته و بر روی پایتون شما نصب کند
موفق باشید

----------

